
Receiving NOAA Weather Images with SDR (2013) - ironchief
http://www.rtl-sdr.com/rtl-sdr-tutorial-receiving-noaa-weather-satellite-images/
======
RobotCaleb
I did the same thing, but wrote considerably less on the topic, back in 2012.

Definitely fun little devices to play with.

[http://robotrising.org/2012/10/capturing-weather-
satellite-i...](http://robotrising.org/2012/10/capturing-weather-satellite-
images-using-a-homebrew-antenna/)

------
pingec
Is this still possible? I remember reading somewhere that now it is encrypted
or something like that, but can't find any sources right now?

------
infocollector
Anyone is interested/capable/willing in porting SDR Sharp to Linux (and
developing an open source version of this tool?)

~~~
dmm
SDR Sharp recently removed access to their source. I'm not sure of the source
license of previous releases.

~~~
Maxious
The source used to even work under Mono
[http://rtlsdr.org/softwarelinux](http://rtlsdr.org/softwarelinux)

